

Skype confirms open source client plans - mark_h
http://share.skype.com/sites/linux/2009/11/skype_open_source.html

======
aw3c2
Not open source ___client_ __, just __ _UI_ __. I won't let that near my PC
any more than before.

~~~
mark_h
Indeed, sorry, I realised my mistake when it was too late to edit. I think the
best that could come out of this is a unified interface (eg, pidgin) for those
that do want to run it.

------
metabrew
Given the current legal quagmire that is the joltid/skype/ebay saga, I doubt
they could open source the whole thing even if they wanted to.

------
Create
to me it _sounds_ as if they have had enough of pulseaudio and all the HDA and
chipset mess... just provide an encrypted blob binary for skype's functions,
and croudsource the rest, building on their proprietary platform...

------
slapshot
Skype becomes AIM in 3..2..

